# Reptile Club meeting in Amersham, Bucks



## nickb (Sep 2, 2009)

For those who don't about it, there's a long-established local reptile and amphibian club that meets on the first Friday of each month in Amersham, Bucks.

It's called the Thames and Chiltern Herpetological Group and it meets in the Barn Room, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Avenue, Bucks. HP6 5AH. Meetings start at 8.00-8.15pm. There's an entrance fee of £2.20 for non-members.

The meeting tomorrow night (6th August) is about dart frogs and will feature live animals plus DVDs on dart frogs in the wild.

Visitors are always welcome.
Nick.


----------

